# All riders will be getting 1 star for the day



## DriveMeNot (May 15, 2016)

Ok. So since Uber doesnt let us know who give us a bad rating and leave us guessing. I decided to punish all riders of the day if my rating goes down .01 point. Which means (yes i will spend 10 minutes) i will go over the list and request a change of every single passenger for that day to get 1 star. I dont care if they tipped or not. I dont care if they were cool or not. I think we have the right to know who rate us bad and the reason. Otherwise i will use this method. I know it wont matter. But when the rider check their ratings they will see how it dipped down too.

The reason why we need to know who rated to be able to fix any issue. For example, if the rider gave me 4 stars because there is a smell in my car and indeed there is a smell then i deserve it. But if the rider gave me 1 star because they had a bad day and just took it on me. Then i have the right to change my rating for them to be 1 star. This system will make riders more accountable before they ruin someones life.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Tilt at windmills much?

Aside from being a bad idea, it's pointless, it isn't going to change and all you are doing is raising your blood pressure over it and wasting time. There have been many suggestions on how to improve the rating system, like requiring a reason if there's a low rating, and Uber doesn't seem to care. So not much to do here unless you think you can organize a protest and burn their office down.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

I just 1 starred and idiot who smelled like smoke and dinged my rating for no apparent reason. 

Should have let the request ping out. He was rated at a 4.67. Gotta admit I errored there. Hopefully the jetkoffs rating went lower and it will be harder for him to get a ride now.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Tilt at windmills much?
> 
> Aside from being a bad idea, it's pointless, it isn't going to change and all you are doing is raising your blood pressure over it and wasting time. There have been many suggestions on how to improve the rating system, like requiring a reason if there's a low rating, and Uber doesn't seem to care. So not much to do here unless you think you can organize a protest and burn their office down.


Yup what a waste of time. Stop obsessing over your star rating. You wont get deactivated unless you are a legitimately a bad driver.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

This may comeback to bite you, as many wiley pax are familiar with the star wars. They wait the weekend out and see what happens to their ratings and then hammer all of their drivers with 1 stars.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

agtg said:


> This may comeback to bite you, as many wiley pax are familiar with the star wars. They wait the weekend out and see what happens to their ratings and then hammer all of their drivers with 1 stars.


Nothing surprises me with these idiot pax. But I will say this 1 star me right back. If I can lower their rating and keep another driver from making the mistake I made its worth it to me.

I do this part time some people do this ft and need it more than me so Im glad to help out another uber driver


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

I agree it is tilting at windmills. If *every* Uber driver did this for a week, accompanied by an email to Uber saying we will do this one day a week until the end of time unless they change.... you see my point.

I drive in the South, middle-sized city. Once I learned not to pick up drunk students who have to throw out their watered-down drink go-cups for the five-block trip they ordered, my ratings have stayed north of 4.8.

I give a 5-star for anyone who tips, and for people who are amusing (if they choose to talk... they must initiate) polite and easy going. 

Lose a star for slamming my doors, or just walking up from behind and yanking on my door handle. 

Lose a star for trying to bring drink (other than water bottles) or food (unless wrapped) into the car. If they can dump it or wrap it, they can get in, but that star is gone.

Lose a star for disputing me on route. I will happily drive whatever route they want, but I know every highway, biway, cowpath, dog path and bird bath for two counties, and I don't like wasting time. Trust your driver.

Lose a star for dropping a pin in a mall parking lot/apartment complex without precise instructions. Two stars if I have to text or call you to get the entrance code and building number.

Lose a star for not putting in the final destination. "I'll show you how to get there.... " Lose two stars for not having the wit to understand where you are going.. "I wanna go to that Bojangles over by the Walmart, by that red building." "Honey, I do not eat at Bojangles and I do not shop at Walmart, and I know a lot of red buildings.... how about an address?"

But I do start people at five stars, and that is where 90% end up.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

AllanJ said:


> I agree it is tilting at windmills. If *every* Uber driver did this for a week, accompanied by an email to Uber saying we will do this one day a week until the end of time unless they change.... you see my point.
> 
> I drive in the South, middle-sized city. Once I learned not to pick up drunk students who have to throw out their watered-down drink go-cups for the five-block trip they ordered, my ratings have stayed north of 4.8.
> 
> ...


More power to you but if I rated that way I would be giving out 2's and 3's all night. Unfortunately, things are so tight here that on a good surge or Select, I'll pick up pretty much anyone, that's the only way I have a shot at breaking $200 for a Sat. night. Been doing this for 2 years and have gotten to the point where I know how to handle them and maintain a 4.8 but it can be discouraging sometimes, all part of the experience we signed on for I suppose.

While I am the same way, I know just about every bar and restaurant in the area, I have heard from a lot of pax that drivers in Raleigh have to rely on GPS, I think it's because we have a lot of folks coming in from out of town. That's what happens in the race to the bottom when you sign anyone up who has a pulse.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

I have a theory, when you rate a pax 1*, the system automatically rates your side of the trip 1*. Of course secretly.


----------



## DriveMeNot (May 15, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I have a theory, when you rate a pax 1*, the system automatically rates your side of the trip 1*. Of course secretly.


Good one. You could never know what Uber doing with their systems. However try to change it to 1 after couple of days.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

DriveMeNot said:


> Ok. So since Uber doesnt let us know who give us a bad rating and leave us guessing. I decided to punish all riders of the day if my rating goes down .01 point. Which means (yes i will spend 10 minutes) i will go over the list and request a change of every single passenger for that day to get 1 star. I dont care if they tipped or not. I dont care if they were cool or not. I think we have the right to know who rate us bad and the reason. Otherwise i will use this method. I know it wont matter. But when the rider check their ratings they will see how it dipped down too.
> 
> The reason why we need to know who rated to be able to fix any issue. For example, if the rider gave me 4 stars because there is a smell in my car and indeed there is a smell then i deserve it. But if the rider gave me 1 star because they had a bad day and just took it on me. Then i have the right to change my rating for them to be 1 star. This system will make riders more accountable before they ruin someones life.


 it's a feel-good tactic but it doesn't matter all person have to do to make a new account Uber don't care


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriveMeNot said:


> Ok. So since Uber doesnt let us know who give us a bad rating and leave us guessing. I decided to punish all riders of the day if my rating goes down .01 point. Which means (yes i will spend 10 minutes) i will go over the list and request a change of every single passenger for that day to get 1 star. I dont care if they tipped or not. I dont care if they were cool or not. I think we have the right to know who rate us bad and the reason. Otherwise i will use this method. I know it wont matter. But when the rider check their ratings they will see how it dipped down too.
> 
> The reason why we need to know who rated to be able to fix any issue. For example, if the rider gave me 4 stars because there is a smell in my car and indeed there is a smell then i deserve it. But if the rider gave me 1 star because they had a bad day and just took it on me. Then i have the right to change my rating for them to be 1 star. This system will make riders more accountable before they ruin someones life.


Might be time for a little vacation...
Just saying . . .


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Even if you change your riders rating it will never change on their side but you will know it has been changed.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

From my understanding only the drivers can see the pax rating. Unless the pax contacts uber or asks the driver. Can someone confirm this or correct me please.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

A T said:


> From my understanding only the drivers can see the pax rating. Unless the pax contacts uber or asks the driver. Can someone confirm this or correct me please.


No they changed it so if the Pax clicks through enough screens they can see their rating too. One starring pax will lower your rating.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

In pax app

help -> accounts and payment -> Account settings and ratings -> I'd like to know my rating


----------



## lbuberchick562 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sounds like too much hostility and anger. By rating someone down just because your having a crappy day, your football team lost, the moon is tilted or there was 2 clouds in the sky really defeats the purpose of the rating system. 

Is the system flawed? Of course it is. Does that mean you go out of your way to attack people who are simply utilizing a system (uber) the way they need to use it and it was developed to be used? 99% of pax are cool no problems no worries. You do the job they give you 5 stars. ..you screw up some how then maybe 4. 

Then you have that 1% who no matter how well you drive or get them where they need to go they are going to find a flaw. Oh well. ..it happens. That's not gonna drop your rating that much...unless you get alot of 1 and 2 star ratings ( then in that case, maybe your attitude or driving is the problem).


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

5* anyone you'd drive again and 1* anyone you wouldn't. Thumbs up / thumbs down. Get the ratings crp out of your brain, it's just letting Uber & the pax get in your head.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> No they changed it so if the Pax clicks through enough screens they can see their rating too. One starring pax will lower your rating.


Ok good to know. 


Shangsta said:


> No they changed it so if the Pax clicks through enough screens they can see their rating too. One starring pax will lower your rating.


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp (Apr 18, 2016)

"Lose a star for dropping a pin in a mall parking lot/apartment complex without precise instructions. Two stars if I have to text or call you to get the entrance code and building number."

Hear hear! What is it with some of these people! They drop a pin in a complex that takes up an entire city block, and I'm supposed to find them? I had a girl at the large mall near my house drop her pin, but the pin drop was halfway across the mall from where she was. I called her, and she said,"I'm at the movie theaters....." I told her,"Ma'am, the pin you dropped is on the other side of the mall. Why didn't you just put in the name of the movie theater you're at?" She called me a "pig." I hung up and cancelled, got my whopping $3.75. 

Some people are just clueless. They just don't get it.


----------



## Xoxojaredxoxo (Oct 7, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Tilt at windmills much?
> 
> Aside from being a bad idea, it's pointless, it isn't going to change and all you are doing is raising your blood pressure over it and wasting time. There have been many suggestions on how to improve the rating system, like requiring a reason if there's a low rating, and Uber doesn't seem to care. So not much to do here unless you think you can organize a protest and burn their office down.


I'm willing to sign up

Without us there is no company people stop being scared and treated with such disrespect let's get organized and have pride in a job we enjoy doing


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm done worrying about riders so much. If you work around certain areas. You'll realize your rating drops even if you keep the cleanest car and is the best driver. Now the pax needs to amuse me to get over 4 stars. Stupid Biases and complexes really get in the way.


----------



## msw323 (Oct 20, 2016)

I drive a lux car but in Palm Beach County, Lux only calls are rare, but profitable. So, I uberx it as well. Since I always got dinged by younger passengers, or so it seemed, upon pickup I tell them that they are lucky and got bumped into in Lux car for the same price. I tell them that whenever they rate drivers five stars they are more likely to get an upgrade next time. Since I started doing that, my ratings have risen steadily. Very rare for a low rating now. If we keep telling them this, then maybe there will be less 1-4 stars for perfectly good rides.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

msw323 said:


> Since I always got dinged by younger passengers, or so it seemed, upon pickup I tell them that they are lucky and got bumped into in Lux car for the same price.


I would down rate you for such a condescending comment.


----------



## msw323 (Oct 20, 2016)

Go ahead. All I know is that the last 75-80 rides all were rated a 5. Not a single one less than that. I can live with that and take it in exchange for your down rate


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

msw323 said:


> I drive a lux car but in Palm Beach County, Lux only calls are rare, but profitable. So, I uberx it as well. Since I always got dinged by younger passengers, or so it seemed, upon pickup I tell them that they are lucky and got bumped into in Lux car for the same price. I tell them that whenever they rate drivers five stars they are more likely to get an upgrade next time. Since I started doing that, my ratings have risen steadily. Very rare for a low rating now. If we keep telling them this, then maybe there will be less 1-4 stars for perfectly good rides.


Driving X in a lux car? Lose a little on each trip and make it up in volume?? How is that working for you? I only let X pax in my car if it's surging or I'm in the far reaches of outer hell and would rather have peanuts than ride back empty. Otherwise, I'll take the ratings hit ty, it's all about the cash at the end of the day.


----------



## msw323 (Oct 20, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Driving X in a lux car? Lose a little on each trip and make it up in volume?? How is that working for you? I only let X pax in my car if it's surging or I'm in the far reaches of outer hell and would rather have peanuts than ride back empty. Otherwise, I'll take the ratings hit ty, it's all about the cash at the end of the day.


I don't do small trips so I don't lose money. Most of my trips are airport runs (early morning), either to pbi, fll, or Mia, with the occasional cruise line runs on the weekend. I usually get between 10 and 20 in tips for each trip.

I am profiting on average $600 a week after gas/mileage/and wear and tear depreciation for only 3 or four hours work before I go to my real job in the morning. About a third of my runs are LUX rides. I don't make a full time job out of this since I am gainfully employed. This is my fun money. So at the end of the day, my take is pretty good as well as my ratings.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

msw323 said:


> I don't do small trips so I don't lose money. Most of my trips are airport runs (early morning), either to pbi, fll, or Mia, with the occasional cruise line runs on the weekend. I usually get between 10 and 20 in tips for each trip.
> 
> I am profiting on average $600 a week after gas/mileage/and wear and tear depreciation for only 3 or four hours work before I go to my real job in the morning. About a third of my runs are LUX rides. I don't make a full time job out of this since I am gainfully employed. This is my fun money. So at the end of the day, my take is pretty good as well as my ratings.


Well, good for you! One of the rare few that is making this work then. Most folks have no idea that they are trading equity in their car for cash on crappy rides.


----------



## msw323 (Oct 20, 2016)

The way to make it work is to work when people need the best rides. It's different for everyone in each city. I found that this works best for me. YMMV


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

msw323 said:


> The way to make it work is to work when people need the best rides. It's different for everyone in each city. I found that this works best for me. YMMV


I've been doing this for 2 years and the game changes regularly. Some markets are so screwed up that it's difficult to make sense of it. Select business in my market has been slaughtered as they let cheaper and cheaper cars in the service (Accord and Camry and Chrysler 200's qualify now) fares are low, most trips are short and tips are nonexistent. We don't get a lot of vacationers or business travelers for that matter and there are so many ants on the map. In addition they have done a great job of suppressing surge, there's no doubt that Uber manipulates it during the day and evening to keep it low. SO I have become very strategic in when I drive, keep the hourly rate up even if I'm only driving for 5 to 10 hours a week as a result. Run with it for as long as you can but don't rely upon it, at some point in time something will come along and screw it up.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

It's frustrating trying to find the pax based on such general info. But instead of worrying about ratings, we should be hyper focused on raising the low low rates.


----------

